# Is He a Tovero?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Stop! Erase the word "tovero" from your vocab! It is a lazy term that doesn't mean anything. Well, it does. It means "the horse has tobiano and something else but we can't be bothered finding out what other white patterns are there, so let's just lump them into one big group called overo, yeah that works." This is the only reason to use the word tovero anymore. Anyway, rant over.

Yes, definitely more than tobiano going on. Probably frame, splash and sabino. 

For registration purposes, the APHA is still decades behind, so he would be registered tovero (yuck!). He could also be considered piebald, but again, this is a very old term that is fast becoming outdated.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

ok, thanks


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

So I think that Sabino is out of the question, but would you say splash or frame, or both mixed with tobiano? His markings seem to be going horizontally, vertically, (and diagonally at times!) Some of his markings have mapping, but others do not...

Here are more pics:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino is almost definitely there. You can see it in the way the colour is trying to cover the eye on that side - frame and splash like to put white all over the eyes, sabino tries to keep colour on them.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

So do you think that it is all three with tobiano then?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup, I would say so.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks do much for your help! XD

-Nina


----------

